# The student who ends up sitting alone



## britaylor (Sep 8, 2016)

This is my second semester in college and before the semester starts I'm always excited for my classes. 
Yesterday was my first day, most of my classes are in lecture halls (which I enjoy) but one of my classes was smaller. The professor instructed the class to break up into smaller groups and to introduce ourselves to the group and share a bit of information about us. Naturally my heart sinks into my stomach and I'm thinking of 'leaving for the restroom' when to my suprise a few girls invited me into their group! This never happens for me and as hard as it was for me, I introduced myself and some facts. We all go back to our seats and the class continues. 
The professor hands out some in class work and asks that we get back into small groups but this time Im not invited back. I'm sitting alone, like usual. I shrug it off and do my work silently, and listening to the the students all make friends and small talk on their first day of school. 

For the next small class that I have I try to find a seat where other students would end up sitting next to me. As more students filed in, the seats around me remained empty. Again I shrugged it off. Eventually the professor asked us to introduce ourselves to the people around us and share email addresses just incase we need extra help on an assignment. I'm not slightly joking when the people who were the closest to me literally turned their backs to face the other way. Again I was alone. I listened to others conversations so that I could introduce myself next but the opportunity never came. They just kept making small talk. I started to worry 'what if the professor asks who we met?! ' But of course that never happened and I felt my heart ache. 
Even my first semester I ended up alone or the professor paired me up with the other student who sat alone. 

I just don't get it, I am outgoing and friendly but it seems that I get automatically outcasted by classmates before they even talk to me. 

It makes going to class so much harder because I'm worried that there will be another group project. And watching this happen in two of my classes this semester and both of my classes last semester actually hurts. I feel like there is something wrong with me that I don't see. 

Was wondering if this happens to anyone else.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

It sounds like your classes do a lot of group work? I didn't have that experience in college. Only a couple of classes did. And usually, we just worked with whomever was sitting around us in our rows. I'm sorry you've had this experience, and I don't understand why it's happening, as you say you are friendly and outgoing. Maybe, those others that are working in groups already know each other and are sitting together? Do you know anyone in your classes? Maybe you could try talking to them outside of class and introduce yourself so they can know you, and then they will want to work with you. Or maybe try making friends with the other person that sat alone? They could feel the same way you do.


----------



## YummyBanana (Oct 3, 2016)

This happens to me every single day. Its ridiculous because there will be an empty seat next to me and but 4 students would rather crowd around one table than sit with me. They act like I don't exist.

To be fair though, maybe they do that because they don't know me very well and are actually too shy to ask me if they can sit next to me. Or maybe they know I don't talk a lot so they don't want to sit with me.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

same used to happen to me when i was a student, but i didn't mind.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I wonder if you made an effort to join a group, instead of waiting to be invited. People are generally lazy to make an initiative. Some times you may have to be the one doing it. I bet many of those who found a group wasn't explicitly invited to the group, but rather, joined the group on their own.


----------



## Mehar988 (Sep 4, 2014)

I relate to this a lot. In university I feel overwhelmed by the number of people I meet and see everyday. I am in my first semester of university and its like people have already associated themselves into little groups. In past experience I often just work alone because its something I no longer get upset about. One way I made a friend was to sit beside someone who was also alone and be nice and outgoing. Although its scary at first, I find myself setting an example. People often don't see what they are missing when it comes to someones character and personality. There is absolutely nothing wrong with you, don't let this define you. 

I wish you all the best:smile2:


----------

